
Extremely rare stratospheric warming shows no sign of ending - spzx
https://www.stuff.co.nz/science/115841066/extremely-rare-stratospheric-warming-shows-no-sign-of-ending
======
rudolph9
Provided I have no scientific basis to back this; I can’t help but think this
is kinda good thing as I’m guessing there is less greenhouse gas in the South
Pole atmosphere (again no evidence to back this) and the excess heat from the
earth is then able to more easily escape into outer space.

I wonder how much climate change models take into account the distribution of
green house gases and the fluid dynamic of air molecules with regard to
temperature differences.

------
perl4ever
It seems to me that the obvious context is that it's spring there, so saying
it's massively warmer than usual is another way of saying spring is slightly
earlier than usual, but making it sound more extreme.

